# Craftsman GT6000 Clock Skipped ahead!



## DForal (Jun 30, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone else has had their clock skip ahead? Mine went from 30-something to 60-something (was not paying close attention to the numbers). This actually happened shortly after I took delivery of a Sears Outlet unit that had 32 hours on it when I got it (Aug 2011). As of today, it has 82.8 hrs and the clock has not changed (abnormally) since. I made a note of it in my owners manual when it happened and have been subtracting 30 hours from the reading for maintenance work. Dave


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

...Its daylight savings time......... Just kidding I have seen some do that as well actually skip forward, and backward. I couldnt tell you why though it must be a glitch in the hr meter..


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

If you leave the key on, the hour meter runs.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

where can you buy an hour meter? i need some new ones


----------



## DForal (Jun 30, 2011)

Bill Kapaun said:


> If you leave the key on, the hour meter runs.


That could explain it; maybe I left the key in the "on" position overnight. Thanks!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

DForal said:


> That could explain it; maybe I left the key in the "on" position overnight. Thanks!



Yep I forgot that one my neighbors kid left his on for 3 days once, and ran the hrs way up.. Good call Bill....


----------

